# Miraculous conception? Baby Pleco appeared in sump



## dxn283 (Sep 9, 2013)

I have one Pleco in a tank and one in the sump. I use the sump to house feeder fish. last night I noticed a baby Pleco! At first I thought my local fish shop (I live in Jakarta, the fish shop is different from what you might imagine) had accidentally dropped it in with the last batch of feeder fish but he nets a load and hand picks the right size while he counts them.

How do Pleco's mate? Do they lay eggs and then the male fertilizes? Could the Pleco in the top tank lay eggs which fall to the sump, to then be fertilized? Or was it really just accidentally mixed in with the last batch of feeders?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would say it is from a batch of feeders. The male will trap the female in a cave for her to lay the eggs, then he will fertilize them. I highly doubt the female would lay eggs without the enticing of the male.


----------

